# Feed before race



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,
I have a question regarding feed before race. while we liberate birds, their gutt should be empty ? 

as people here says that pigeon should not have a single piece of grain in his gutt while liberating.

What is best practice to feed before race day ?

Thanks


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

To each his own but most fanciers that compete in races will not share much feeding tips that have to do with the day before crating the birds for race day.that is one of the most critical part of being in the top 10 or 20 percent on the race sheet all I can say is anything under 200 miles feed light anything over 300 miles the need that extra fuel.. lots of it is what your feeding and everyone has their own opinions.. just remember one thing fat birds don't win races!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Fat birds don't fly well they do they just don't race, for a 100-200 I feed a lot of fatty grains Thursday morning and nothing on Friday if it is a Saturday race. Any thing after 300 I give them plenty of Spanish peanuts, saflower and mabe hemp they have a lot of oil just in case it rains. In the real long races use corn oil even more fat it takes aout 48 hours for the fat to get in their system and you only do this if the birds are in top shape. If you over feed the day before the race they may not trap in super fast, then you just lost the race.
Dave


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

thank you Polo and Dave for valuable comments.
I agree about before race fats and related component, also agree with trapping issues.

But while liberation , pigeon gutt should be empty ? it means whatever one is feeding it should digest before liberation and gutt should remain empty


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

It take 48 hours for the fat to get into the system so if you give them enough they need no feed on Friday for a Saturday release, now this is only for under 200 miles.
Dave


----------



## thbaig1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Dave.

I am in Pakistan, so you can send me private message about feed. it will not impact your rank on result sheet


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

thbaig1 said:


> thank you Polo and Dave for valuable comments.
> I agree about before race fats and related component, also agree with trapping issues.
> 
> But while liberation , pigeon gutt should be empty ? it means whatever one is feeding it should digest before liberation and gutt should remain empty


Your welcome and Good luck


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

No worries if some one want to feed like I do I'll tell them, so many birds are lost on the long races because they just run out of energy. My way may not be the best but my birds will come home from 600 miles and still look great.
Dave


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

...Or maybe you could go compete in a few triathlons or an ironman. But I guess that putting in the labor yourself takes the fun out of it for people like you, huh?

As for me, I get no satisfaction in having other people do something for me. Even less from forcing animals to greater risk of starvation, dehydration, and predation.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

thbaig1 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question regarding feed before race. while we liberate birds, their gutt should be empty ?
> 
> as people here says that pigeon should not have a single piece of grain in his gutt while liberating.
> ...


Pigeons fly with fat, not with sugar as us.
*For shorts distances*, with only 1 night of basket, empty is better.

The digestion needs some blood, the flight also. A good food the day before the putting in basket puts some fats in muscles. Fat is the energy for the flight and the blood can bring the oxygen and remove toxin.


----------

